# Rig Question



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Im going out about 30 miles out this weekend out of Mobile. I want to know what type of fish I would be seeing on the rigs. Im not going to be using a tank. Imma be free diving. I havent dove out in the Gulf before just in the Intercoastal and the bay here in Pensacola. But I have fished quite frequently out in the Gulf. Will there be fish that I wont see becuase of the cold snap that I would usually catch out there on the bottom? I tried posting this on GCFC but the replies didnt go as I wanted. Thanks in advance for yalls replies.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

still looks closed off to me..... just a thought.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ah... just got told in an email the same thing by the people im going with. they said about 30 miles out now. Sorry about that.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, I can't wait to get back out there too.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yea. I dont believe 30 miles is closed off. Is it? I just looked up the map and looked at the map scale for the milage and it looks as though it closes around 50 miles out.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I typically spear the following species on rigs: Amberjack, Red Snapper, Creole Snapper and Scamp. I occasionally take a grouper or cobia as well. You can see just about anything though.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you very much. What are Creole snapper? R they like black snapper?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The closed line is nearly 46 miles offshore, you should be fine. Most of those rigs in that range like the VK-124A, 251, etc hold some very big black snapper, red snapper, triggerfish, AJ's and others. check the legs of the rig from the top down as well, scamp will regularly rest of the cross supports.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Chris. Now i know whats open and whats not for sure. I appreciate it. Im excited to get out there and hopefully get me some nice fish. Ill be sure to post up pics with the report. I heard there are supposed to be some storms rolling in this weekend though.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

*Creole-fish*



Sunshine17 said:


> Thank you very much. What are Creole snapper? R they like black snapper?


I think some of the other names for them include "Creole-fish" and "Paranthias Furcifer." 

The ones we take are redish-brown and 12-18" long.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Ahh. I know which ones your talking about now.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

We dive these rigs all the time. Pretty much what youve been told, mostly snapper and jacks. Will be out there ourselves this weekend.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

wat kind of boat will u be in? i might see you


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

Carefull around the legs, the coral can and will cut you!


----------

